# Chargriller w/SFB - how close to house?



## husker-q (Mar 7, 2008)

With much discussion on this board regarding windbreaks etc - I was thinking of relocating my smoker closer to the house to be used as a windbreak.  I have a nice spot on the south side of my house which has protection from north, west winds and some protection on the east side - due to trees.

My question is - what is a good safe distance to keep from the house - 5 ft?    Since I've not had my smoker over the summer yet - heat near the firebox hasnt been an issue since it's been below freezing every time I used it.  But in a hot July - I dont want to peel any paint!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 7, 2008)

Well...keep an eye on it in June then. Or a hand close at least. I'd think 5 foot would be enough, tho. Good to consider this stuff beforehand for sure!


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 7, 2008)

Not proud of this picture (it was windy, and I built a hillbilly wind block), but I frequently run mine on my front porch right next to my house.


----------



## husker-q (Mar 7, 2008)

we both live in MO - hillbilly windbreaks are perfectly acceptable!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I'll go ahead and prep that area - perhaps with some stone as the ground matl...

thanks


----------



## teeotee (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's where my smoker is, and for the same reason. It's the most wind sheltered place in the yard. Been here for three years without a problem. I'm in Iowa where it gets hot in the summer. 
The siding is asbestos though but the paint is regular house paint. Hasn't peeled at all. Not sure i'd want it this close to vinyl siding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 
The wife also likes the smoker being there because in the summer the different aromas drift in through the kitchen window.


----------



## psychobrew (Mar 7, 2008)

Light it up and stand behind it.  Get as close to it as you comfortably can for a period of time and measure the distance.  That should give you a good idea.

My dad melted vinal siding with a gas grill from it being too close to the house.  Some materials are more resistant to heat than others, so much of this may depend on what kind of siding you have.


----------



## tell you what bbq (Mar 7, 2008)

GEEK...LOOKS like a smoker...next to a STILL...next to a METHLAB...with a COMPUTER!!


----------



## jdfire40 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've smoked on the front porch once, but we have brick & I had no problems.


----------



## kookie (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah you have to watch out with heat and vinyl siding...........My borhter melt it with the lid of his grill once...........Just keep some distance from it, enough so you can open the lid and it isn't hitting it and I would think that should be good........


----------

